# Vanilla extract



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

After buying "pure vanilla extract" but finding out it actually had sweetener added to it after I got it home, I want to make some of my own. So if anybody has a source for vanilla beans they recommend, please share. Also, every recipe seems to use vodka. I abhor vodka! Anybody used bourbon, brandy, grain alcohol, rum, something else??


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I've bought vanilla beans from this supplier on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290621990022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649. I was very happy with the quality of the beans and the service.

I have used both vodka and spiced rum; I much prefer the vodka product. The spiced rum doesn't seem as smooth to me but you might like it.

It really does make a much better, aromatic, flavorful extract than buying the Mccormick stuff. Have fun!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

you can use either vodka or burbon. I use 1 cup of vodka and 3 beans. let sit for about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Someone told me years ago to add 3X the vanilla when baking. It might be a bit more expensive but it seems the baked goods come out better.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used dark rum (it was the first thing that came to hand in the cabinet) and some elderly beans. It was great! It did take a couple of months to come to full flavor, though.

I found a brand that is just plain, pure vanilla extract: Tone's.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi There,

Home Made Vanilla extract 
The reason they use Vodka to make Vanilla extract is that Vodka is an odourless neutral grain alcohol, as if you use other flavoured alcohol like rum, bourbon etc you get the flavour of that alcohol into your vanilla extract which defeats the whole idea of making pure vanilla extract 

Here is an easy one for you to try MM


Homemade Vanilla Extract By: RE_BEKAH 
"Homemade vanilla extract! What could be better and cheaper! I use Madagascar vanilla beans." 
10 vanilla beans, split lengthwise
1 liter vodka

Place the vanilla beans in the bottle of vodka and seal. Store in a cool, dark area such as a kitchen cabinet for 3 weeks, shaking the bottle every week. Three weeks is the minimum, store it 6 months for the best flavour. After using, replace with more vodka. The same beans will continue to flavour the vanilla for up to a year


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

How about orange peel (zest) and Lemon peel (zest) -added to vodka for those flavors? I have no booze in the house but I really want to try it. What other flavors could be made this way.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Using Captain Morgan's spiced rum to make your vanilla makes your ice cream out of this world!!!:happy2:


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Www.penzeys.com

I LOVE Penzey Spices! It's worth every penny.

I put 3-5 split beans in a bottle of Absolute Vodka and let it sit for about 3-6 months.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I buy Danncy Mexican vanilla -- 1 liter for about $12.00. No sugar or added ingredients. But for other things, I get all my spices at Spice Sage. I usually wait until the free gift is Madacascar vanilla beans, so I get them complete free with the purchase of what I usually buy. But they are not too expensive if you have to buy them: http://www.myspicesage.com/?main_page=search&query=vanilla They also carry vanilla extract but it is rather expensive.

Edited to add, I found the Danncy on-line with free shipping: http://mexican-vanilla.net/Large_Clear_Danncy_Vanilla.aspx

If you have someone to go in with, this is a great bargain on Danncy -- 3 bottles for $24.00 incl. shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-bottles-D...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ccee15e1


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I made some vanilla extract and will concur that ebay is the cheapest way to get beans. Also according to the US government foodies, you need 13.25 ounces of Vanilla beans for every gallon of alcohol, to make vanilla extract. Anything else is considered flavored alcohol. I used it as a guide to make some did the math cut down the numbers and made half gallon. 

Also when your dont making the vanilla extract, keep the beans in the alcohol, they will keep for ever in there, when you use the beans, keep the pods stored till you have enough to dry them to make vanilla powder. Also you can take the vanilla beans after you made the vanilla extract and then use them to make vanilla sugar. Just toss a few pods in a with your sugar and wait, comes out amazing..

I got so much vanilla extract and beans stored its fun to just look in my old jar and sniff away. The best is about 30% alcohol but for the most part I used vodka which is usually 40% alcohol. 

If you use anything else besides straight vodka or clear alcohol, do a small batch, because unless you like the rum, or gin or what ever else you use, it might not turn out quite the way you think it will...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I've used EverClear with good results. I keep the beans in the alcohol the whole time. It just keeps getting stronger.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I will try a small batch with grain alchohol and go from there. Spiced rum vanilla sounds really good! 

The vanilla I bought that was "spiked" with high fructose corn syrup was Tone's and I got it at Sam's club. I just don't see how the label can legally say "pure vanilla extract" when it has been sweetened. It will be fun to get the vanilla beans and try using them in different ways anyhow.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Home Made Vanilla extract
> The reason they use Vodka to make Vanilla extract is that Vodka is an odourless neutral grain alcohol, as if you use other flavoured alcohol like rum, bourbon etc you get the flavour of that alcohol into your vanilla extract which defeats the whole idea of making pure vanilla extract


Yup, What he said! When you do make it, make a big bottle and share with your friends. They'll be impressed!


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

When u buy vanilla beans buy Grade B, only difference between Grade A is less water content, and there perfect for extract and cheaper...

enjoy its fun to make and smell


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Most Extracts from the stores are made with Bourbon and Vanilla Beans


----------

